# تعليم ECG Signal من الالف الى الياء بالصوت والصورة



## alaaroi1 (5 أبريل 2012)

**************************************************
السلام عليكم 
اتمنى الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع للراغبين في فهم ECG Signal بعمق 
اقدم لكم هذا الرابط المحتوي على دراسة بالصوت والصورة وبشكل مفصل جدا 
*تفضلوا الرابط :*
http://studybyvideo.blogspot.com/2009/11/ecg-interpretation.html

**************************************************


----------



## azoma (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaaroi1 (9 أبريل 2012)

اللهم اااامين .... المهم المهندسين يطلعوا عليه ويستفيدوا ان شاء الله


----------

